# Multi-Max MM40



## allwood (Jun 23, 2012)

Love mine, comes on every install I do, don't leave home with out it.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I love mine too. I just wish you could get some more mileage out of the blades. That said, this tool has probably saved me days of labor over the projects I've used it on.

-Brian


----------

